#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  R V College of Engineering 2012 Admission, cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus

## neha sobti

R V College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities  Click Here:

This is Neha from R V College Of Engineering III year, and I am here to answer ur queries regarding R V College Of Engineering admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 

You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!:

*About R V College Of Engineering*: Campus is located at a convenient location away from hustle and bustle of the city. With lush green lawns and serene ambience, it provides an appropriate environment for academic work and provides the following amenities for all round growth of budding engineers

*Branches offered in R V College:* 

ArchitectureBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics  Electronics & CommunicationInstrumentation Technology  Industrial Engineering & ManagementInformation Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTelecommunication Engineering

*R V College Bangalore Cutoff: * Students are admitted to undergraduate courses on basis of their merit  in the Karnataka CET test, or in the COMED-K undergraduate test.  Students are also admitted through a management quota, which does not  place merit requirements. 

*R V College Bangalore Fee Structure*: Rs.40,035/- (Tuition fee- 30,000 + University fee-5035 + College fee- 5000) per year.
 For the Managements sponsoring the staff shall bear either full fees or a part, but not less than 50% of the fees. A bilateral bond should be signed in this regard. DD for Rs.15100 in favor of Principal, RVCE, Banglore should accompany the application form.

*Ranking*: R V is among the top 25 private colleges in India.

*RV College of Engineering Placements Stats:*



*Hostel:*
RVCE has 4 hostels on campus, namely the Cauvery Hostel for first year students, the Diamond Jubilee Block hostel for the second year students, the Chamundi Block for the third year students, and the Sir. M. Visvesvaraya Block for the fourth year  students. The hostels on campus are completely meant for boys. The  college, along with the managing trust (RSST) operates 4 other hostels  in Bangalore located in Jayanagar, J.P. Nagar, and Rajarajeshwari Nagar meant exclusively for the girls.

*Address:* *R V College of Engineering*, R V Vidyanikethan Post, Mysore Road Bangalore - 560 059



*Queries are welcome...*





  Similar Threads: PES College of Engineering (PESCE) Mandya 2013 admission,cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus The Oxford College of Engineering (OCE) Bangalore 2013 admission,cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus MVJ College of Engineering (MVJCE)-Bangalore 2013 admission,cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus Malnad College of Engineering (MCE) Hassan 2013 admission,cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus BVB College of Engineering and Technology (BVBCET) 2013 Admission, cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus

----------


## spsingh.smrt

please tell me neha that how to take admission through aieee.
and at which rank they provide admission.

----------


## nitiarora

> please tell me neha that how to take admission through aieee.
> and at which rank they provide admission.


[MENTION=28317]spsingh.smrt[/MENTION] they only consider the rank of COMDEK if you want to for this college only than you can try with management quota

----------


## spsingh.smrt

okkk...
what is this management quota...... :S: 
how do we apply through it......
if you know please reply.

----------


## Alisha Khanna

> okkk...
> what is this management quota......
> how do we apply through it......
> if you know please reply.


[MENTION=28317]spsingh.smrt[/MENTION] for any direct admission related Query

Please Call me at +91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)

----------


## shreya6547

well....i hav got 110 in comedk....so can i expect to gt cse in rv.????
....by d way hw mch rank do i need to gt for cse in comedk....?????

----------


## neha sobti

> well....i hav got 110 in comedk....so can i expect to gt cse in rv.????
> ....by d way hw mch rank do i need to gt for cse in comedk....?????


[MENTION=99686]shreya6547[/MENTION] it seems very difficult at this score

----------


## shreya6547

> @shreya6547  it seems very difficult at this score


bt atleast tell me closing ranks for cse in rv.......n suggest me oder colleges 2....

----------


## avinder_kaur

> bt atleast tell me closing ranks for cse in rv.......n suggest me oder colleges 2....


the closing rank for cse is close to 2000

----------


## shreya6547

> the closing rank for cse is close to 2000


temme oder colleges also pls....

----------


## shreya6547

> @shreya6547  it seems very difficult at this score


pls sum1 let me know d other colleges i cn gt wid csefrom comedk....

----------


## Alina gill

> pls sum1 let me know d other colleges i cn gt wid csefrom comedk....


 * hey, 
*        Pes Institute Of Technology, BMS College Of Engineering, Sri Jayachamarajendra College Of Engineering, National Institute Of Engineering...................these are some gud clgs under comedk.............. :):

----------


## shreya6547

> * hey, 
> *        Pes Institute Of Technology, BMS College Of Engineering, Sri Jayachamarajendra College Of Engineering, National Institute Of Engineering...................these are some gud clgs under comedk..............


so u think i'll b able to gt cse in dese colleges wid a rank of around 1500-2000????

----------


## stivinnaura

Hi Neha.

What is the fee structure for pursuing 4-yr Bachelors in Information Science at RV?

Also, is studying *ISE* at *RV* better than studying *CSE* at *PESIT*?

With 114 marks in COMEDK-2012, i'm expecting <1000 rank. Comparing the 1st and 2nd round counselling cutoffs of 2011, i reached at the conclusion that either i could get _CSE at PESIT_ (in the 1st round) or i could get _ISE at RV_ (in the 2nd round). From what i've read online and from what i've gathered from my friends studying in Bangalore, RVCE is the #1 college, followed by PESIT, which stands at #2. RV placements for ISE are better than CSE (i saw your graph here --> http://www.colleges.faadooengineers....-report-stats/ ).

I know that ISE is a newer branch and many are reluctant to pursue ISE.
So, is ISE in RV better than CSE in PESIT?

----------


## neha sobti

> so u think i'll b able to gt cse in dese colleges wid a rank of around 1500-2000????


i don't think so coz your rank is very low............

----------


## stivinnaura

> the closing rank for cse is close to 2000


That is soooo wrong.  :(giggle):  The Closing COMEDK Rank for CSE in RV in 2011 was 695. That too, in the 2nd round.

----------


## stivinnaura

> i don't think so coz your rank is very low............


Hi. I don't know why you don't think so. Last year, two examinees with 1485 and 1491 ranks got CSE at BMSCE and PESIT in the 2nd round respectively. Whats more, one can easily get CSE at Ramaiyah, BIT, The NIE, in the 1st or 2nd round with <2000 rank.

----------


## 1.krishna

Hi Neha,
It's a relief that I have found this thread, I was searching for RV college info all over the web. Can you tell me whether the BArch merit list for Comedk is made based on the Nata score only or Nata and +2exam(50, 50). Secondly I have the rank list of previous year for admission to RV BArch. What rank can I expect at Nata 121 score and 12th 64%?

Thanks,
Krishna

----------


## nitiarora

> Hi Neha,
> It's a relief that I have found this thread, I was searching for RV college info all over the web. Can you tell me whether the BArch merit list for Comedk is made based on the Nata score only or Nata and +2exam(50, 50). Secondly I have the rank list of previous year for admission to RV BArch. What rank can I expect at Nata 121 score and 12th 64%?
> 
> Thanks,
> Krishna


[MENTION=114815]1.krishna[/MENTION] this is a thread for Btech Admission Discussion

----------


## HURRICANE

> This is Neha from R V College Of Engineering III year, and I am here to answer ur queries regarding R V College Of Engineering admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
> 
> You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!:
> 
> *About R V College Of Engineering*: Campus is located at a convenient location away from hustle and bustle of the city. With lush green lawns and serene ambience, it provides an appropriate environment for academic work and provides the following amenities for all round growth of budding engineers
> 
> *Branches offered in R V College:* 
> ArchitectureBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics  Electronics & CommunicationInstrumentation Technology  Industrial Engineering & ManagementInformation Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTelecommunication Engineering
> *R V College Bangalore Cutoff:* Students are admitted to undergraduate courses on basis of their merit in the Karnataka CET test, or in the COMED-K undergraduate test. Students are also admitted through a management quota, which does not place merit requirements. 
> ...


[MENTION=74427]neha sobti[/MENTION]: how much anyone should pay for taking admission through management quota...what will be the fee structure...

please reply as soon as possible...

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




> This is Neha from R V College Of Engineering III year, and I am here to answer ur queries regarding R V College Of Engineering admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
> 
> You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!:
> 
> *About R V College Of Engineering*: Campus is located at a convenient location away from hustle and bustle of the city. With lush green lawns and serene ambience, it provides an appropriate environment for academic work and provides the following amenities for all round growth of budding engineers
> 
> *Queries are welcome...*


[MENTION=74427]neha sobti[/MENTION]: how much anyone should pay for taking admission through management quota...what will be the fee structure...

please reply as soon as possible...

----------


## Nikhil200395

I'm gettin 96 rank in COMED-K..so I'll easily get RVCE...but nyways posting for TimePass..i'm goin to NIT Suratkal

----------


## neha sobti

> I'm gettin 96 rank in COMED-K..so I'll easily get RVCE...but nyways posting for TimePass..i'm goin to NIT Suratkal


hey,
      good for u..........  :):

----------


## gautham sunjay

my cet rank is 550 will get comp sc in rvce neha?

----------


## kriti sharma

> my cet rank is 550 will get comp sc in rvce neha?


yeh sure u'll definitely get any branch in rv.............. good luck  :):

----------


## kaustav basu

Hey neha, 
I got a COMEDK rank of 347. Id like to take Mechanical engineering at RV college of engineering..could you tell me how the hostel is? The Fee structure for tuition+hostel as well.

----------


## gautham sunjay

are you sure? even ece?

----------


## suckmy

So neha... you're from RV... How is the infrastructure/ class rooms and hostels there? looking at the size (50 acres)  it seems a bit small...
On the plus side though, i hear the projects and placements there are awesome... any thoughts? 
i got a comed k rank of 780... so i can get mech there... is mech good there?
Im also getting NIT nagpur... do i prefer it over RV?

----------


## rsharma

Hello!
What is the fee structure of B.tech in RVCE??
plzzz reply ASAP!!!!
Thanks!

----------


## rsharma

> This is Neha from R V College Of Engineering III year, and I am here to answer ur queries regarding R V College Of Engineering admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
> 
> You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!:
> 
> *About R V College Of Engineering*: Campus is located at a convenient location away from hustle and bustle of the city. With lush green lawns and serene ambience, it provides an appropriate environment for academic work and provides the following amenities for all round growth of budding engineers
> 
> *Branches offered in R V College:* 
> 
> ArchitectureBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics  Electronics & CommunicationInstrumentation Technology  Industrial Engineering & ManagementInformation Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTelecommunication Engineering
> ...


Hello!
What is the fee structure of B.tech in RVCE??
plzzz reply ASAP!!!!
Thanks!

----------


## hteenarp

hi my self npran
i got a 30000 in gate 2012.in cs branch-i am from ap i want to do mtech in cs branch.......is it possible to get the seat in Rv college bangalore................else where can i get the seat
please provide the information

----------


## madhulz

hey neha Can u plz tell me about the chemical department in RV ?how is the teaching in this department ?Also , on a general basis , are the professors good and helpful ?

----------


## anujpradhaan

Hello Neha,

I have GATE-2012 Rank 4527 (CSE). Is it possible to get admission in RV College for M-Tech(CSE)

----------


## ayush-_-singh

how to apply for UG program in engineering in RV College?

----------


## tipupatel

what is the minimum board marks required for admission in rvce?pcm 60% or overall 60%?

----------


## campusconsultancy9

If you are looking for Direct Admission 2013-2014 through Management quota top in Engineering & Degree collage under Management/NRI/Foreign Quota in Top Engineering Colleges of Karnataka Bangalore/Chennai
College Name- AMC, Acharya, CMRIT, SJBIT, MVJ, BNM, RajaRajeshwari, DOCBOSCO, DSIT, New Horizon IT, OXFORD IT, 
Brindavan and Many more Engineering Medical, Dental, Management Collage, Nursing Collage.
Courses offered: - B.E / B.Tech, MBBS, BDS, MBA, MCA, M.Tech, B.Com, BBM, B CA, B.Sc, NURSING. All branches
We will help you to secure admission in best college as well as lower price & your budget constraints.
Call us for fee details: - Amar Raut, Mob- 08147735791, 08867615893, email: - campusconsultancy9[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

If you are looking for Direct Admission 2013-2014 through Management quota top in Engineering & Degree collage under Management/NRI/Foreign Quota in Top Engineering Colleges of Karnataka Bangalore/Chennai
College Name- AMC, Acharya, CMRIT, SJBIT, MVJ, BNM, RajaRajeshwari, DOCBOSCO, DSIT, New Horizon IT, OXFORD IT, 
Brindavan and Many more Engineering Medical, Dental, Management Collage, Nursing Collage.
Courses offered: - B.E / B.Tech, MBBS, BDS, MBA, MCA, M.Tech, B.Com, BBM, B CA, B.Sc, NURSING. All branches
We will help you to secure admission in best college as well as lower price & your budget constraints.
Call us for fee details: - Amar Raut, Mob- 08147735791, 08867615893, email: - campusconsultancy9[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Arun463v

hi neha iam  arun from andhra pradesh i want to joinn in rv college of engineering for my mtech(vlsi) do you provide any information about pg admissions,i have cleared GATE 2013 with all india rank 5120,Gate score 504..if i dont get vlsi in rv with this score iam ready to write karnataka pgcet...are they providing any scholarship for mtech students who are admitted through karnataka pgcet,for those whose annual income less than 1lakh in our andhara pradesh they are providing scholarship.. please help me ...

----------


## ayushi95

my rank in comedk is 3327. based on 2012 cutoff i'can get instrumentation in rvce. and eee in ms ramiah and Information tech in ms ramiah . what should I take? does instrumentation in rvce offers gud plcemnts?

----------


## Raghav Jaggu

mam, i am a diploma student trying for lateral entry and i got CET ranking of 16th and mechanical ranking of 3rd and i am a cat-1 student.
how much fee i have to pay to the collageand also inform about hostel fee

----------


## amos.0119

For Karnataka CET students - Rs 36,090 per year.
For COMEDK students - Rs 1.25 Lakh per year.
hostel fee Rs 45000 including mess fee. refer the link below
http://www.faadooengineers.com/threads/36927-R-V-College-of-Engineering-Bangalore-btech-admission-2014-cutoff-fee-placements-hostel-campus-facilities

----------


## aswanikota

hello neha ... :):   i want to do m.tech in rvce . my kcet rank is 169 based on my GATE 2014 SCORE  528 . Can u plz tell me whether I can get admission to CSE,M.Tech in rvce . I did my b.tech in ECE  stream .... thank u in advace  :): 

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------

Also I am a non karnataka student frm andhra pradesh

----------

